# FreeBSD 9.0 Boot issue



## bpappan (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I did a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0. The installation went smooth. After rebooting the PC showed up a message at the prompt.

```
No /boot/loader
```

I did the installation using the DVD image I downloaded from freebsd.org.

Any help please

Thanks in advance


----------



## dave (Sep 25, 2012)

Please give us some info on what hardware you are using, especially hard drives.


----------



## bpappan (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Dave,

The PC configuration is as follows:-

1. Motherboard - Intel D101GCC
2. Memory - 2 GB
3. Integrated Graphics ATI Radeon 200 express
4. Integrated LAN
5. HDD 3 No.s
   First HDD 32O GB SATA
   Second HDD 80 GB SATA
   Third HDD  80 GB ATA

One of the HDDs (Second HDD) was reported as being weak i.e the hardware vendor had told me not to use it since it had developed some H/W issues. I was using it as a secondary HDD. FreeBSD 9.0 was installed on partition no. 2 (as shown on windows xp) on the First HDD.

Hope this information suffices.

Thanks for your response


Biju Pappan


----------

